# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Toad Terrarium Help

## Logan

MY toad is being a jerk and dug up everything in her 20 gallon (She is burrowing because she isn't used to the cage and I can't really touch her because it will cause her to stress out). Also, everything in it is dead. So I need help redesigning her terrarium. Any suggestions?

----------


## maxQ

What kind of toad? 20 gal long?


Using Tapatalk

----------


## Logan

American Toad. 20 gallon long.

----------

